# Essential oils to keep bugs away?



## Karina (Jul 19, 2007)

Are there any oils that help repel bugs naturally? I spend a lot of time outdoors and on my body right now probably have at least 25 mosquito bites. I hate the smell of bug repellents but want to keep the pests away. Anyone have any natural solutions?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

Anise, Citronella, Melissa, I cant think of anymore..


----------



## yellowflower (Jul 20, 2007)

Insect repellent lotion

Add the following to 8oz of unscented lotion:

15 drops of citronella essential oil
15 drops of eucalyptus essential oil 
10 drops of patchouli essential


----------



## smittenkitten (Jul 21, 2007)

HI Karina

Unfortunatly mozzies seem to love me also and I always have a really nasty reaction to the bites, nasty and inflammed and enormous lol.  I use Citronella, Lemon, Geranium, Tea Tree and Neem Oil in a fractionated coconut oil (because its nice and dry, not too greasy), I pop my mixture into a little roller ball bottle and it works a treat.  Dab on your pulse points.

I only use a tiny bit of Citronella as it stinks but a drop or two seems to do the trick nicely.


----------



## CPSoaper (Jul 21, 2007)

OT sells a wonderful essential oil  that has a great combo of eos to repel insects. http://www.oregontrailsoaps.com/essentialoils.html


----------



## copper (Jul 21, 2007)

I feel your pain. I've been eaten a live by mosquitos.


----------

